# Pam ... Any Tips For Us Coughers?



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought of you, Pam, because of your expertise with respiritory issues. 

I realize that when we are sick we need to seek medical attention and advice from our physicians. And, I do have a great pulmonary specialist. 

But, I am always open to tips or advice as to how we might help ourselves get better ... instead of worse. Sue, your tip about the honey has helped soothed my throat. Thank you! 

I'm learning that so many people are sick with whatever has been going around. I became really concerned ... especially after talking with Millie, who is working with me to lose weight. She is a WW leader and personal trainer. Anyway, she shared with me that some of her clients are sick with this stuff ... and at least two children have come down with pneumonia. 

I'm wondering if there are specific foods we should avoid. Millie said the most important is to lay low (like in getting complete rest) drink lots of water, and don't worry about me not feeling hungry right now ... but, try and eat a little fruit and veggies, if possible. 

One thing I keep on forgetting to ask Dr. Rosenthal ... should I try and calm down the coughing? Or, should we be coughing to bring back any bad stuff? Does that make sense? It seems when I start coughing it aggravates everything else.

Thanks in advance, Pam ... if you have any tips that might help us move onward and upward toward feeling better ASAP. :tender:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Marie, try taking a teaspoon of ginger mixed with honey. I have asthma and when it kicks up I have found that the ginger really helps even though it is not the best tasting stuff.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I know you're looking for Pam's response. In the meantime I thought I would throw in 2 cents. I think they say when it's a productive cough and actually brings up that junk in your lungs, then you want to get it out. But if it's unproductive and just irritating then you can calm it. Or not.:thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how I love to talk about coughing! And mucus! I love the stuff. (I know, gross, but that’s another story) Coughing is your body's way of removing foreign substances and mucus from your lungs and upper airway passages. Productive coughs are often useful, and you should not try to eliminate them. Sometimes, though, coughs are severe enough to impair breathing or prevent rest which is so needed to get better. There are home treatments that can help you feel more comfortable when you have a cough. Biggest this is to prevent dehydration. Fluids may help thin secretions and soothe an irritated throat. Dry coughs can respond to honey in hot water, tea, or lemon juice. Try elevating your head with extra pillows at night. One other thing to consider is if you suspect problems with stomach acid may be contributing to your cough. (Probably not for you Marie, since you are sick) 
*OTC Cough preparations* may help your cough. There are two kinds of cough medicines: *expectorants *and *suppressants*. *Expectorants* help thin the mucus and make it easier to cough mucus up when you have a productive cough. Use an expectorant if you have a cough that produces thick mucus and you are having difficulty coughing the mucus up. Don't depend entirely on an expectorant to thin the mucus. Drink plenty of water also. Look for expectorants containing *guaifenesin*. All the other ingredients are pretty useless. *Suppressants* control or suppress the cough reflex and work best for a dry, hacking cough that keeps you awake. Use cough suppressants moderately. Don't suppress a productive cough too much (unless it is keeping you from getting enough rest). Coughing is useful because it brings up mucus from the lungs and helps prevent bacterial infections. People with asthma and other lung diseases need to cough. Look for OTC suppressant medicines containing* dextromethorphan*. Don’t bother with the stuff that is full of alcohol. You might as well have a Hot Toddy. But truthfully, the OTC cough medicines do not work very well. And some of these medicines can cause problems if you use too much of them. Be aware that cough medications can cause problems for people with other health problems, such as asthma, heart failure, high blood pressure. Cough medicine may also interact with other medicines, such as sedatives and certain antidepressants. Read the package carefully or better yet, ask your MD which one might be best for you. If you have a dry hacking cough that is keeping you awake, ask your doctor about an effective perscription cough suppressant medicine. If the cough progresses to a chronic dry cough, you may need a steroidal inhaler to calm the tissue inflammation. This also would come from the MD. Good luck and thanks for letting me ramble a bit. Hope you are on the mend soon!!

**edit to add this...Marie, I know that you have MS. You may have a weakened cough response. It may be hindering you from getting your secretions up. If this is the case, I want you to check this web site. This is not a device for everyone. It is for individuals with chronic conditions such as MS, ALS, and cystic fibrosis. It is called The Vest. It is a vest you put on for a few minutes a few times a day. It vibrates and helps with airway clearance. If you think this would help you, they place these for in home use all the time! Here is the link:
http://www.thevest.com/
And if you have more questions, you can call me or PM me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh how I love to talk about coughing! And mucus! I love the stuff. (I know, gross, but that’s another story) Coughing is your body's way of removing foreign substances and mucus from your lungs and upper airway passages. Productive coughs are often useful, and you should not try to eliminate them. Sometimes, though, coughs are severe enough to impair breathing or prevent rest which is so needed to get better. There are home treatments that can help you feel more comfortable when you have a cough. Biggest this is to prevent dehydration. Fluids may help thin secretions and soothe an irritated throat. Dry coughs can respond to honey in hot water, tea, or lemon juice. Try elevating your head with extra pillows at night. One other thing to consider is if you suspect problems with stomach acid may be contributing to your cough. (Probably not for you Marie, since you are sick)
> *OTC Cough preparations* may help your cough. There are two kinds of cough medicines: *expectorants *and *suppressants*. *Expectorants* help thin the mucus and make it easier to cough mucus up when you have a productive cough. Use an expectorant if you have a cough that produces thick mucus and you are having difficulty coughing the mucus up. Don't depend entirely on an expectorant to thin the mucus. Drink plenty of water also. Look for expectorants containing *guaifenesin*. All the other ingredients are pretty useless. *Suppressants* control or suppress the cough reflex and work best for a dry, hacking cough that keeps you awake. Use cough suppressants moderately. Don't suppress a productive cough too much (unless it is keeping you from getting enough rest). Coughing is useful because it brings up mucus from the lungs and helps prevent bacterial infections. People with asthma and other lung diseases need to cough. Look for OTC suppressant medicines containing* dextromethorphan*. Don’t bother with the stuff that is full of alcohol. You might as well have a Hot Toddy. But truthfully, the OTC cough medicines do not work very well. And some of these medicines can cause problems if you use too much of them. Be aware that cough medications can cause problems for people with other health problems, such as asthma, heart failure, high blood pressure. Cough medicine may also interact with other medicines, such as sedatives and certain antidepressants. Read the package carefully or better yet, ask your MD which one might be best for you. If you have a dry hacking cough that is keeping you awake, ask your doctor about an effective perscription cough suppressant medicine. If the cough progresses to a chronic dry cough, you may need a steroidal inhaler to calm the tissue inflammation. This also would come from the MD. Good luck and thanks for letting me ramble a bit. Hope you are on the mend soon!!
> 
> **edit to add this...Marie, I know that you have MS. You may have a weakened cough response. It may be hindering you from getting your secretions up. If this is the case, I want you to check this web site. This is not a device for everyone. It is for individuals with chronic conditions such as MS, ALS, and cystic fibrosis. It is called The Vest. It is a vest you put on for a few minutes a few times a day. It vibrates and helps with airway clearance. If you think this would help you, they place these for in home use all the time! Here is the link:
> ...


From now on I'm calling you Dr. Pam.:thumbsup: What a great, clear explanation of everything cough related!! Now can you just work on a cure for the common cold? 
Great info. Hope it's helping Marie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MARIE I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR YOUR LUNGS TO BE CLEAR, I WILL ADD THE COUGHING, I AM SO GLAD PAM IS HERE, SHE'S A SWEETHEART AND TAKES TIME TO HELP US, LOVE YOU PAM. 
I PRAY FOR YOU EVERYDAY AND KNOW YOU ARE PRAYING FOR ME AS WELL.
I LOVE YOU, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF....... AND GET WELL, :smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh how I love to talk about coughing! And mucus! I love the stuff. (I know, gross, but that’s another story) Coughing is your body's way of removing foreign substances and mucus from your lungs and upper airway passages. Productive coughs are often useful, and you should not try to eliminate them. Sometimes, though, coughs are severe enough to impair breathing or prevent rest which is so needed to get better. There are home treatments that can help you feel more comfortable when you have a cough. Biggest this is to prevent dehydration. Fluids may help thin secretions and soothe an irritated throat. Dry coughs can respond to honey in hot water, tea, or lemon juice. Try elevating your head with extra pillows at night. One other thing to consider is if you suspect problems with stomach acid may be contributing to your cough. (Probably not for you Marie, since you are sick)
> *OTC Cough preparations* may help your cough. There are two kinds of cough medicines: *expectorants *and *suppressants*. *Expectorants* help thin the mucus and make it easier to cough mucus up when you have a productive cough. Use an expectorant if you have a cough that produces thick mucus and you are having difficulty coughing the mucus up. Don't depend entirely on an expectorant to thin the mucus. Drink plenty of water also. Look for expectorants containing *guaifenesin*. All the other ingredients are pretty useless. *Suppressants* control or suppress the cough reflex and work best for a dry, hacking cough that keeps you awake. Use cough suppressants moderately. Don't suppress a productive cough too much (unless it is keeping you from getting enough rest). Coughing is useful because it brings up mucus from the lungs and helps prevent bacterial infections. People with asthma and other lung diseases need to cough. Look for OTC suppressant medicines containing* dextromethorphan*. Don’t bother with the stuff that is full of alcohol. You might as well have a Hot Toddy. But truthfully, the OTC cough medicines do not work very well. And some of these medicines can cause problems if you use too much of them. Be aware that cough medications can cause problems for people with other health problems, such as asthma, heart failure, high blood pressure. Cough medicine may also interact with other medicines, such as sedatives and certain antidepressants. Read the package carefully or better yet, ask your MD which one might be best for you. If you have a dry hacking cough that is keeping you awake, ask your doctor about an effective perscription cough suppressant medicine. If the cough progresses to a chronic dry cough, you may need a steroidal inhaler to calm the tissue inflammation. This also would come from the MD. Good luck and thanks for letting me ramble a bit. Hope you are on the mend soon!!
> 
> **edit to add this...Marie, I know that you have MS. You may have a weakened cough response. It may be hindering you from getting your secretions up. If this is the case, I want you to check this web site. This is not a device for everyone. It is for individuals with chronic conditions such as MS, ALS, and cystic fibrosis. It is called The Vest. It is a vest you put on for a few minutes a few times a day. It vibrates and helps with airway clearance. If you think this would help you, they place these for in home use all the time! Here is the link:
> ...


Pam, I can't thank you enough for explaining so much ... and, in a language that all of us can understand. It helps so much. 

I probably have another question or two, but, I will PM you and maybe we can talk on the phone for a few minutes when it is convenient for you.

I had really been so concerned last night as to whether I should take the Benzonatate or not. I felt like I needed to cough up some of the bad stuff and worried that if I didn't it would get worse. The Catch 22 was that I had become completely exhausted. When I took a shower tonight I looked in the mirror and looked like I aged ten years. No kidding ... I even see gray hairs tonight! Anyway ...

I decided not to take the Benzonatate last night. I told myself that if I really didn't get a few hours sleep ... then I would resort to taking it. The only reason I don't sleep for hours is that I end up with a little wheezing that is just enough to not allow me to have a deeper sleep.

The other thing about this cough is that every once in a while I get that sudden itch that makes me suddenly cough out of control. I was afraid if I took any cough medicine and that happened I might choke ... because that coughing has started out of the blue a few times while sleeping. I recall years ago I had that same thing happen ... and, I think I coughed so violently then that something went down into my lungs and brought on the pneumonia.

I have been drinking soooo much water. And, I took your advice and had tea with honey tonight. (Felix bring me home some tea tonight ... Tazo ... Ginger with lemon grass ... and, I also have some Chamomile tea) The ginger tea, suprisingly, is nice without anything added ... but, I did add a teaspoon of honey.

Pam, I am sorry I didn't get back to you sooner with a thank you. Kerry and I have been on the phone on and off throughout the day and evening. I appreciate so much that you took time to give all of us so much helpful information and advice. I know several of our SM family have been going through the same stuff with the coughing, etc. Even Felix is still hacking off and on ... and, he has had this for over two weeks now. He also read your post and asked me to thank you.

Sending you lots of big warm hugs, Pam.

Love,

Marie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pam, I can't thank you enough for explaining so much ... and, in a language that all of us can understand. It helps so much.
> 
> I probably have another question or two, but, I will PM you and maybe we can talk on the phone for a few minutes when it is convenient for you.
> 
> ...


Marie, I think the Benzonatate (also called Tessalon) is the perfect med for you. It has an anaesthetic which has a numbing effect. It numbs the stretch sensors found within the lungs. That is what is causing that "sudden itch" sensation that causes you to cough so iolently. Coughs are caused by the action of stretch sensors in conjunction with regular breathing, and yours are all irritated right now. Benzonatate is not a narcotic like codeine which is also used for cough suppression. Benzonatate has been around for a long time, and is an effective cough supressant. I think you should take it. As for the wheezing, do you have a nebulizer? You should perhaps be taking some breathing treatments with a bronchodilator med like Albuterol or Xopenex. Ask the pulmonologist. It's very easy to do at home. Take a breathing treatment and the Tessalon before you go to bed. You need to sleep. Getting exhausted could lead you to more problems, but you already know that. Hugs, and call anytime!
**word of caution on Tessalon. Take with water only. Do not dissolve in your mouth. They can make you tongue and throat numb and could actually cause choking if not take correctly. Just had to add that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just want to day that I am so very impressed w/the range of knowledge on this forum and the helpfulness of those here to share! We are so fortunate to have so many varied minds and hearts!
Marie, thinking of you this AM and hope you are resting well. We send you, and Felix, a huge group:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor Marie. Was feeling better last night, not so good today. Worried about the what if's. Marie was having coughing fits and then had a problem breathing properly. Couldn't catch her breath, I think. It eventually passed, thank God. I know Marie was crying, she's scared. 

Pam, Marie thanks you from the bottom of her cough, I mean heart. She promises to call you soon.

Paula, Marie loves your prayer. It's beautiful. Mine is too. 

Please ladies, keep praying for our beautiful Marie. I'm worried because these things always get worse before they get better. I'm praying that what Marie experienced this morning was the tip of the iceberg and it will be all smooth sailing from here. 

I suggested to Marie to sip some Grand Marnier, the orange flavored liqueur. 

Thank you all. You are very much loved.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Kerry, I'm sooooooooo sorry to hear that Marie isn't doing better. When I last talked to her, she was having a hard time breathing. It's so scary when you can't catch your breath and the stress seems to make it worse.

I've now got a bad cold and cough, so really appreciate the info that our dear Pam provided.

Sending more prayers for Marie and also for Fallon.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

sending my hugs to and prayers :grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Marie for starting this thread and Pam for all the info. Even if we don't have these issues right now, I'm sure many of us know family or friends who have similar problems and might benefit and we could ourselves at some point. It is so hard to cough all night and not get rest. I hope you are feeling better soon Marie once you take that medication Pam recommended.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marie, so sorry you had to catch this awful upper respiratory infection. My sister got it, the one who had the major heart attack with 80% of her heart muscle damaged. We were all scared and hers lasted over a month but you know what, she is doing fine now. The doctor would not give her anything but some sort of perscription, not antibiotics at all. She coughed awful stuff up but at least it was coming up. She had to be rushed to the hospital before she got sick and they kept her a few days and that is where she caught this. So please hang in there, I know it is tough. I heard her on the phone and she would apologize to me but I told her not to worry. Pam is just the best. When I was going though this with my sister, Pam helped me through it. Some of the things that she suggested sounded so good. Please take care of yourself or should I say, let Felix take care of you!!! That vest sounded good too....ask your doctor to get you an at home inhaler. Until then, hold a soft pillow against your ribs when you cough. I know it hurts. Hold that little Snowy close to you and before you know it, it should run its course. Hugs to you!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lynda said:


> Marie, try taking a teaspoon of ginger mixed with honey. I have asthma and when it kicks up I have found that the ginger really helps even though it is not the best tasting stuff.


Thank you, Lynda.:tender: What kind of ginger do you use? Can you purchase it as a spice ... like McCormick spices in those little jars? Yesterday Felix brought home some Tazo brand tea ... Ginger with lemongrass. It is really nice ... even with outsugar or honey. However, I did add a teaspoon of honey and really liked it.



Matilda's mommy said:


> MARIE I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR YOUR LUNGS TO BE CLEAR, I WILL ADD THE COUGHING, I AM SO GLAD PAM IS HERE, SHE'S A SWEETHEART AND TAKES TIME TO HELP US, LOVE YOU PAM.
> I PRAY FOR YOU EVERYDAY AND KNOW YOU ARE PRAYING FOR ME AS WELL.
> I LOVE YOU, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF....... AND GET WELL, :smootch::heart:


Thank you, darling Paula. Your prayers are always so beautiful and comforting. And, yes, I continue to pray for you, too. You know I love you, too.:heart::smootch:




pammy4501 said:


> Marie, I think the Benzonatate (also called Tessalon) is the perfect med for you. It has an anaesthetic which has a numbing effect. It numbs the stretch sensors found within the lungs. That is what is causing that "sudden itch" sensation that causes you to cough so iolently. Coughs are caused by the action of stretch sensors in conjunction with regular breathing, and yours are all irritated right now. Benzonatate is not a narcotic like codeine which is also used for cough suppression. Benzonatate has been around for a long time, and is an effective cough supressant. I think you should take it.
> 
> Pam, after reading this last night ... I finally took the Benzonatate. I was talking with Kerry and I don't think I gave it a chance to work. We started to laugh about something and it caused me to start coughing a lot. (I told Kerry it was her fault :HistericalSmiley However, today it did help a lot. So, thank you for encouraging me to take it.
> 
> ...


It's good you cautioned me on that. As a matter of fact, I was preoccupied this morning and had one sitting on my tongue while unscrewing the cap on a new bottle of water. And, then I remembered! :w00t: I wonder if that is why I felt I couldn't take some deep breathes for a while after that. 

Thanks again so much, Pam. And, hugs back to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm glad you were able to get back on tonight. I worried when I just read Kerry's post. I do think that you should get one of the newer nebulizers. We have an Omron for David and I swear it was a lifesaver when he had asthma episodes. The machines are much more compact and sleeker than the old ones and should be covered by insurance. Just have it on hand and ask your pulminologist if he can prescribe the vials of albuterol or Xoponex (I think that was the drug that doesn't give you the shakes like albuterol). David also had a portable battery operated Omron nebulizer, a little larger than an electric razor that we had for traveling and it was light to take anywhere. Hoping that you will be better. All the coughing is so debilitating. :smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm on my way to bed, I will be praying for you, I know you know Jesus is right next to you, he will be there always. I'm praying for a fast recovery. I'll check tomorrow, we will be in driving for a few hours and then when we get settled I will check in. Love you, Lord help Marie get rest.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I just want to day that I am so very impressed w/the range of knowledge on this forum and the helpfulness of those here to share! We are so fortunate to have so many varied minds and hearts!
> Marie, thinking of you this AM and hope you are resting well. We send you, and Felix, a huge group:grouphug:


Thank you, dearest Sandi. :smootch: Felix thanks you, too.:tender: I hope in an hour or so I get a few hours sleep non stop.



KAG said:


> Poor Marie. Was feeling better last night, not so good today. Worried about the what if's. Marie was having coughing fits and then had a problem breathing properly. Couldn't catch her breath, I think. It eventually passed, thank God. I know Marie was crying, she's scared.
> 
> I cannot believe I was in tears. I called Kerry right back and assured her I was okay. I am not one to break down and cry easily. I was just completely exhausted and feeling overwhelmed. And, yes, scared. I don't want to end up in the hospital ... that is another story.
> 
> ...


And, thank you, darling Kerry. :heart::smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Kerry, I'm sooooooooo sorry to hear that Marie isn't doing better. When I last talked to her, she was having a hard time breathing. It's so scary when you can't catch your breath and the stress seems to make it worse.
> 
> I've now got a bad cold and cough, so really appreciate the info that our dear Pam provided.
> 
> Sending more prayers for Marie and also for Fallon.


Lynn, how are you feeling tonight? Darn, I hope you are not getting this stuff, too. You have gone through enough.

I, of course, too, appreciate that Pam has provided us with so much great information. 

Thank you for the prayers, Lynn. And, now I am saying them for you, too. I love you, dear friend. :smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I am sorry to hear you are sick! Please take care of yourself. I think you got some good advice here. Sending you get well vibes~~~~~


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

romeo&juliet said:


> sending my hugs to and prayers :grouphug:rayer:rayer:


Ursula, thank you so much for the hugs and prayers.:tender::wub:



Maglily said:


> Thank you Marie for starting this thread and Pam for all the info. Even if we don't have these issues right now, I'm sure many of us know family or friends who have similar problems and might benefit and we could ourselves at some point. It is so hard to cough all night and not get rest. I hope you are feeling better soon Marie once you take that medication Pam recommended.


Thank you, Brenda. And, yes, that is why I am happy Pam is providing information that can help all of us. I continue to hear of people getting sick with what sounds like the same thing. 

I realized something new in reagrd to the wheezing. I seem to have it more after I eat. I wonder what that means. Allergy comes to mind, but, I don't think so ... because I didn't have this problem with the same foods before this all started. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Marie, so sorry you had to catch this awful upper respiratory infection. My sister got it, the one who had the major heart attack with 80% of her heart muscle damaged. We were all scared and hers lasted over a month but you know what, she is doing fine now. The doctor would not give her anything but some sort of perscription, not antibiotics at all. She coughed awful stuff up but at least it was coming up. She had to be rushed to the hospital before she got sick and they kept her a few days and that is where she caught this. So please hang in there, I know it is tough. I heard her on the phone and she would apologize to me but I told her not to worry. Pam is just the best. When I was going though this with my sister, Pam helped me through it. Some of the things that she suggested sounded so good. Please take care of yourself or should I say, let Felix take care of you!!! That vest sounded good too....ask your doctor to get you an at home inhaler. Until then, hold a soft pillow against your ribs when you cough. I know it hurts. Hold that little Snowy close to you and before you know it, it should run its course. Hugs to you!!!!:wub:


Dianne, I am glad your sister is okay now. The main reason I don't want to end up in the hospital is because exactly what happened to your sister. 

Thank you for all your tips and caring so much. It means the world to me. Hugs back to you, Dianne. :smootch::wub:




Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm glad you were able to get back on tonight. I worried when I just read Kerry's post. I do think that you should get one of the newer nebulizers. We have an Omron for David and I swear it was a lifesaver when he had asthma episodes. The machines are much more compact and sleeker than the old ones and should be covered by insurance. Just have it on hand and ask your pulminologist if he can prescribe the vials of albuterol or Xoponex (I think that was the drug that doesn't give you the shakes like albuterol). David also had a portable battery operated Omron nebulizer, a little larger than an electric razor that we had for traveling and it was light to take anywhere. Hoping that you will be better. All the coughing is so debilitating. :smootch:


Thank you, darling Sue. For sure I will ask my doctor about the nebulizer prescription. I really need to get this wheezing under control. It's so light ... but, enough to keep me awake. The cough comes and goes. 

I love you, Sue.:smootch: 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I'm on my way to bed, I will be praying for you, I know you know Jesus is right next to you, he will be there always. I'm praying for a fast recovery. I'll check tomorrow, we will be in driving for a few hours and then when we get settled I will check in. Love you, Lord help Marie get rest.


Paula, you are the dearest. Bless your heart. Thank you so much for the continued prayers. I hope you have a safe and pleasant trip. I love you back.:smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I am sorry to hear you are sick! Please take care of yourself. I think you got some good advice here. Sending you get well vibes~~~~~


Awww ... thank you so much, Dianne. :tender: I love Rocky's siggy picture ... he looks so adorable!:wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pm'd you my number Marie. The nebulizer is a really good idea. Don't use that old one, just throw it away. They have new ones that are really tiny and light weight. You can even get them at Wall Mart!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Marie, I'm so sorry to read of your troubles. I hope you get to feeling a lot better VERY soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Pm'd you my number Marie. The nebulizer is a really good idea. Don't use that old one, just throw it away. They have new ones that are really tiny and light weight. You can even get them at Wall Mart!


Pam, I will never be able to thank you enough ... for all your expert advice in helping suggest ways that should help me feel better soon. It was wonderful hearing your soothing voice on the phone last night.

I wanted to express my deepest appreciation to you in some way beyond words. So, I just made another donation to Lola's GME fund, in honor of her Mommy ... you.

Love and Hugs, :wub::smootch:

Marie 


Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry to read of your troubles. I hope you get to feeling a lot better VERY soon!


Thank you so much, Jacqui!:wub::tender: It's such a nice surprise to see you here on SM!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pam, I will never be able to thank you enough ... for all your expert advice in helping suggest ways that should help me feel better soon. It was wonderful hearing your soothing voice on the phone last night.
> 
> I wanted to express my deepest appreciation to you in some way beyond words. So, I just made another donation to Lola's GME fund, in honor of her Mommy ... you.
> 
> ...


Marie, you are too kind! I hope the suggestions help and you are on the mend soon! You can call anytime!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Marie, My sister was in the hospital for something else and we think that is where she picked up the upper respitory infection. No, she did not go to the hospital while she will ill with what you both have. Sorry, if I did not make it plainer.:wub:

I hope you are feeling better today, even though the cough will linger!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: I hear that virus is a nasty one.... 

I hope you feel better soon, Marie. I know what it is like to want to help out or do things and "push" ourselves to do it.... But I know, for me, the more I push myself the longer it takes for me to get over the cold.

Rest, rest, rest, my dear. I know your husband would want you to take care of you and get better right now 

:flowers::hugging: Sending hugs and prayers.

Get well soon,
T


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight Marie, I will be praying for that nausty cough to leave your body. LOVE YOU


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh how I love to talk about coughing! And mucus! I love the stuff. (I know, gross, but that’s another story) Coughing is your body's way of removing foreign substances and mucus from your lungs and upper airway passages. Productive coughs are often useful, and you should not try to eliminate them. Sometimes, though, coughs are severe enough to impair breathing or prevent rest which is so needed to get better. There are home treatments that can help you feel more comfortable when you have a cough. Biggest this is to prevent dehydration. Fluids may help thin secretions and soothe an irritated throat. Dry coughs can respond to honey in hot water, tea, or lemon juice. Try elevating your head with extra pillows at night. One other thing to consider is if you suspect problems with stomach acid may be contributing to your cough. (Probably not for you Marie, since you are sick)
> *OTC Cough preparations* may help your cough. There are two kinds of cough medicines: *expectorants *and *suppressants*. *Expectorants* help thin the mucus and make it easier to cough mucus up when you have a productive cough. Use an expectorant if you have a cough that produces thick mucus and you are having difficulty coughing the mucus up. Don't depend entirely on an expectorant to thin the mucus. Drink plenty of water also. Look for expectorants containing *guaifenesin*. All the other ingredients are pretty useless. *Suppressants* control or suppress the cough reflex and work best for a dry, hacking cough that keeps you awake. Use cough suppressants moderately. Don't suppress a productive cough too much (unless it is keeping you from getting enough rest). Coughing is useful because it brings up mucus from the lungs and helps prevent bacterial infections. People with asthma and other lung diseases need to cough. Look for OTC suppressant medicines containing* dextromethorphan*. Don’t bother with the stuff that is full of alcohol. You might as well have a Hot Toddy. But truthfully, the OTC cough medicines do not work very well. And some of these medicines can cause problems if you use too much of them. Be aware that cough medications can cause problems for people with other health problems, such as asthma, heart failure, high blood pressure. Cough medicine may also interact with other medicines, such as sedatives and certain antidepressants. Read the package carefully or better yet, ask your MD which one might be best for you. If you have a dry hacking cough that is keeping you awake, ask your doctor about an effective perscription cough suppressant medicine. If the cough progresses to a chronic dry cough, you may need a steroidal inhaler to calm the tissue inflammation. This also would come from the MD. Good luck and thanks for letting me ramble a bit. Hope you are on the mend soon!!
> 
> **edit to add this...Marie, I know that you have MS. You may have a weakened cough response. It may be hindering you from getting your secretions up. If this is the case, I want you to check this web site. This is not a device for everyone. It is for individuals with chronic conditions such as MS, ALS, and cystic fibrosis. It is called The Vest. It is a vest you put on for a few minutes a few times a day. It vibrates and helps with airway clearance. If you think this would help you, they place these for in home use all the time! Here is the link:
> ...


Pam excellent advice, thank you so much.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pam, I don't know if I am having problems with my PM's or not. I sent you a PM, for a very dear friend of mine, I 'm just not receiving repsonse back. Although I am receiving response back from others.

Would really appreciate it, when you get the time, to see if you have the PM, and if you get a chance to reply. I am sure, you would, and would not ignore it, as it is a very important question, has me concerened that it may be my PM box.

Thanks.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

allheart said:


> Pam, I don't know if I am having problems with my PM's or not. I sent you a PM, for a very dear friend of mine, I 'm just not receiving repsonse back. Although I am receiving response back from others.
> 
> Would really appreciate it, when you get the time, to see if you have the PM, and if you get a chance to reply. I am sure, you would, and would not ignore it, as it is a very important question, has me concerened that it may be my PM box.
> 
> Thanks.


Just got home from a busy day Christine. Not ignoring you. PM'd back.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Just got home from a busy day Christine. Not ignoring you. PM'd back.


Thank you dear Pam, I really appreciate so very much.

Hugs,

Christine.


----------

